# ¿¿ Cuanto gastas en este vicio ??



## R-Mario (May 20, 2013)

Creo que las profesiones cuando son amadas se convierten en un gran vicio.

¿Cuanto gastas al mes en cosas para esta maravillosa profesion?  

!No le voy a contar a tu pareja! 



Quiero saber si estoy dentro de lo normal o anormal


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2013)

No sabría decir, depende del mes.
20€ o así . Menos de lo que gastaría en tabaco si fumase.


----------



## R-Mario (May 21, 2013)

Imaginate, yo no fumo, no tomo, no me drogo, mi unico vicio es la electronica y los trenesitos a escala con este ultimo voy muy lento porque si que es caro.

20€ en pesos mexicanos son: 316 pesos, gasto poco menos pero hay andamos jeje


----------



## SKYFALL (May 21, 2013)

Yo tal vez gaste unos 20 dolares al mes, pero gasto mas comprando CD's de audio, el mes pasado fueron casi 200 dolares.


----------



## Lamas (May 21, 2013)

Muchas veces despues de desarrrollar algun proyecto  te quedan componentes y materiales que podes utilizar en proyectos nuevos.  En mi caso invierto unos 15 dolares al mes en este agradable entretenimiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2013)

Lo peor es el tiempo que uno invierte 

¿ Cuanto vale tu hora ?  ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

si es por las horas unos cuantos miles al mes ,si es por materiales ,unos 100 pesos al mes (y reciclando muchísimos componentes)aunque a ciensia cierta no lo se,porque cada ves que voy a comprar algún repuestos me gasto los vueltos en componentes que hay veces que ni siquiera los uso ,por ejemplo un ic tda9204 de 22 pesos que nunca use


----------



## tatajara (May 21, 2013)

muy lindo tema jejeje 
es como dice lémur, hay días que me pongo oras y hay días que ni un minuto como estos últimos tiempos, (otras ocupaciones)  pero estaría dia y noche jejej. y el tema dinero hay veces que supera los 300 pesos mensuales y hay veces que los 30 pesos mensuales según las ideas y ganas que tenga jeje 
pero es un lindo vicio ¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

con toda la furia 200 pesos al mes no mas ,,,


----------



## tatajara (May 21, 2013)

la ultima vez que estuve muy metido en el taller que fue casi un mes, que me ponía todos los días 3 horas, gaste algo de 300 pesos en un ampli que estoy armando muy completito, (quedo incompleto) pero si no es tranqui jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

yo gaste 190 pesos en ir's y mosfet resistencias ,y mas mosfet , y eso que fui solo a comprar un mosfet para una fuente de un tv ,,,,pero se me fue la mano con los irzf44 a 10 pesos cada uno y me traje 6 ,hay nomas son 60 mangos , luego otros diez de los 1n60 ,,60 pesos mas ,cuando me dieron la cuenta me dije --la pucha,esto lo va a tener que pagar el dueño del tv (por el fuy a buscar el mosfet),o sea fuy a comprar por 10 pesos y me termine gastando 190 ¡¡¡


----------



## Finskey (May 21, 2013)

depende del mes  lo que si , siempre voy pensando que voy a gastar 10 pesos y me gasto el quintuplico por cualquier tonteria que mis ojos ven , aca en moron hay mucha diferencia entre casa y casa de electronica un 30 por ciento podria decir , y esta ultima la mas cara es la que tiene todo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

haaa pero es lindo ir recorriendo y comprando ,como si fueran unos dulces luego uno mira,clasifica la compra ¡¡¡
ese placer no tiene precio ¡¡¡  para lo demás esta lemur-card  jajajjaja


----------



## R-Mario (May 21, 2013)

Prestama tu lemur-card... Na ya en serio deberiamos usar uno de esos que les ponen a los caballos para que solo miren pa delante, asi no andamos mirando de mas y salimos con el vuelto del mandado sano y salvo jejejeje.

Una ves me gaste 15 dolares nomas porque el encargado se equivoco o no se que le paso pero me dio los 2N3055 metalicos a 0.5 dolares y yo dije "de aqui soy y le pedi que sacara toda la bolsa" la verdad luego vendi varios jeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

el problema es cuando preguntan ,¿algo mas? no se porque siempre pido zener ,resistencias (igual eso es economico)que luego no se ni que valores son los que tengos,la otra es cuando compro algun respuesto ,por ejemplo el otro dia compre dos lc6550 y solo necesitaba uno ,el que sobro me viene al pelo para hacer una fuente,pero estoy seguro que el ic luego se pierde,
otra,,encontre un ic para hacer una radio am/fm y no me acuerdo cuando lo compre,seguramente lo adquiri alguna ves que repare una radio ,,,y asi me van quedando componentes



ves ni me acorde del ic, aqui lo tengo me fije el numero y es un l6565 y tambien tengo como 6 de los 431 (el zener regulable


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2013)

Armate el supertrestransistores que para graves anda muy bien


----------



## morta (May 21, 2013)

la ultima compra que eran unas resistencias, capacitores , 5 o 7 transistores y nada mas me fajaron cerca de $100
pero tengo un depto de compras que no me suelta un peso si no lo justifico jajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armate el supertrestransistores que para graves anda muy bien



un tema pendiente ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2013)

Yo me quiero armar el de Ejtagle !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2013)

de ese ya me arme 5 ¡¡¡ pero los dos últimos los tengo parados por culpa de la ratita y su nueva placa¡¡¡
ahora que lo pienso no se porque nunca arme el super mustang 3 transistores??????????


----------



## tatajara (May 22, 2013)

jaja ese me gustaría armarlo y tantos mas pero yo diría que es mucho no ? jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2013)

Ante la pregunta: _*¿¿Cuanto gastas en este vicio??*_

Confucio (551 - 479 a. C.) respondió: _*Mas de lo que debo pero menos de lo que me gustaría*_


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

Confucio dijo tambien: Deberas tener siempre el transistor frio, el soldador caliente y el osciloscopio a mano. 

Lastima que los chinos de hoy no hacen honor a los grandes electronicos de entonces...

(para ver la version original de Confucio, marcar abajo)

Debes tener siempre fría la cabeza, caliente el corazón y larga la mano


----------



## tatajara (May 22, 2013)

muy buena frase fogo ¡¡¡


----------



## R-Mario (May 22, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ante la pregunta: _*¿¿Cuanto gastas en este vicio??*_
> 
> Confucio (551 - 479 a. C.) respondió: _*Mas de lo que debo pero menos de lo que me gustaría*_


 
Creo que mas de uno por no decir todos, se identifican con esta frase


----------



## jonciosito (May 22, 2013)

en mi caso me pasa algo baste raro voy con todas las ganas de empezar un nuevo proyecto y en algun momento en el camino resulto comprando cosas que no ban con el proyecto que empece tengo barios meateriales que en muchos casos resulto haciendo otras cosas y ya no ago lo que inicialmente pnce hacer al menos maso menos 20 a 30 nuevos soles y en otros mas de eso y otros menos , mas aun en ocaciones no llego a terminar por cuestiones de trabajo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Advertencia: no se han publicado mensajes en este tema desde hace más de 6 MESES.

ya lo se, pero para que postean temas interesantes 

Uh, pues solo comprar 3 2N3055 y un par 2SC5200 y 2SA1943... ya me asusté....


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

Me he gastado y me sigo gastando mucho dinero en esto.

Por ejemplo: Dudo que alguien tenga más testers que yo. 

Los testers, los comprobadores de todo tipo, las calculadoras científicas, componentes de todas clases. Son cientos de gavetas y botes muy diferentes; clasificados en estanterías grandes.

Osciloscopio Analógico, Osciloscopio Digital, Osciloscopio de Memoria por persistencia, Analizador de Espectros, Generadores de AF, Generadores de BF, Wobulador, etc.,etc.

Un dineral y un gasto mensual importante.

Los comercios de Electrónica de por aquí están muy contentos conmigo.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 6, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Me he gastado y me sigo gastando mucho dinero en esto.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Dudo que alguien tenga más testers que yo.
> 
> ...


 
Cuando te mudes de hogar con gusto te hecho una , de veras que casi no se me pegan las cosas


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

a mi me pasa casi las de @jonciosito, voy a comprar material para algún proyecto especifico y resulto comprando otras cosas mas o distintas, hago mi súper lista y hasta le coloco algún precio aproximado, pero siempre hecho mas dinero, porque voy por una resistencia y llego a la casa con un mixer

Aquí en mi ciudad los sábados son de película, hay infinidad de cosas a buen precio y rematan muchas mas, una vez fui un sábado a comprar unas placas de fibra de vidrio urgentes de 60cm x 60cm, llegue a casa con 5 motores sincrónicos chinos que vendían una súper promoción a $4.000, estos pueden costar entre $12.000 y $16.000, me dije por el precio de uno me llevo 5 no no hay que comprar, cuando llegue a casa contento adivinen que no compre, el día lunes nuevamente a comprar las placas bueno esta vez las compre, pero miraba por todos lados haber si habían mas motores sincrónicos chinos para comprar en masa, es que soy un caso perdido


----------



## dearlana (Dic 8, 2013)

Kowaky dijo:


> a mi me pasa casi las de @jonciosito, voy a comprar material para algún proyecto especifico y resulto comprando otras cosas mas o distintas, hago mi súper lista y hasta le coloco algún precio aproximado, pero siempre hecho mas dinero, porque voy por una resistencia y llego a la casa con un mixer
> 
> Aquí en mi ciudad los sábados son de película, hay infinidad de cosas a buen precio y rematan muchas mas, una vez fui un sábado a comprar unas placas de fibra de vidrio urgentes de 60cm x 60cm, llegue a casa con 5 motores sincrónicos chinos que vendían una súper promoción a $4.000, estos pueden costar entre $12.000 y $16.000, me dije por el precio de uno me llevo 5 no no hay que comprar, cuando llegue a casa contento adivinen que no compre, el día lunes nuevamente a comprar las placas bueno esta vez las compre, pero miraba por todos lados haber si habían mas motores sincrónicos chinos para comprar en masa, es que soy un caso perdido


------------------------------------------------





Yo...cuando voy al rastro los fines de semana...si cincuenta euros llevo...50 euros me gasto ( Hay que llevarlos cambiados, monedas, etc., porque la gente no tiene cambio).

Voy sin idea preconcebida en comprar nada concreto y vengo cargado de bolsas (Por ejemplo: Un magnetófono antiguo de lámparas, una cámara de super 8, El cabezal de una máquina de coser antigua y cosas por el estilo).

Mi casa es una chatarrería. Trastos por todos lados. Solo me falta que me de el "Mal de Diógenes".


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2013)

Bueno... me sucede muy parecido a Kowaky por no decir que igual. Digamos que tengo un proyecto para la semana presente, entonces diseño lo que tenga que diseñar, hago la listota de componentes (aveces me da pena con tanta resistencia), voy a la tienda... y mientras me despachan poco a poco tooooda la lista (que a propósito lleva uno que otro componente extra de algunas referencias por si acaso) de materiales ojeo las vitrinas y mostradores, luego de esperar y esperar me dicen: en total son tantos pesos... y es donde meto la patota, "hecheme" 2 de estos, 3 de aquello y unos 3 o 4 de esos... ah! y vendame ese diaplay de una vez que lo veo barato para otro proyecto que tengo en mente... entonces de una vez llevare unos LEDs para ese proyecto y un integradito... espere me acuerdo... 
En fin hay que regresar al día siguiente porque ya son 2 proyectos en vez de uno y adivinen: "siempre regresarás al día siguiente a la tienda electrónica, hay un componente que hizo falta"
Lógicamente... terminamos gastando mas de la cuenta.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... me sucede muy parecido a Kowaky por no decir que igual. Digamos que tengo un proyecto para la semana presente, entonces diseño lo que tenga que diseñar, hago la listota de componentes (aveces me da pena con tanta resistencia), voy a la tienda... y mientras me despachan poco a poco tooooda la lista (que a propósito lleva uno que otro componente extra de algunas referencias por si acaso) de materiales ojeo las vitrinas y mostradores, luego de esperar y esperar me dicen: en total son tantos pesos... y es donde meto la patota, "hecheme" 2 de estos, 3 de aquello y unos 3 o 4 de esos... ah! y vendame ese diaplay de una vez que lo veo barato para otro proyecto que tengo en mente... entonces de una vez llevare unos LEDs para ese proyecto y un integradito... espere me acuerdo...
> En fin hay que regresar al día siguiente porque ya son 2 proyectos en vez de uno y adivinen: "siempre regresarás al día siguiente a la tienda electrónica, hay un componente que hizo falta"
> Lógicamente... terminamos gastando mas de la cuenta.


 
Si si muy cierto eso blanko001 , también me pasa después de comprar lo que necesito me dicen son $25.000 y yo, pienso pienso y pienso mas, verdad que no hay brocas deme 3, quemas que mas seria, miro los Led  y pregunto a como tiene el paquetico a $5.000, y me dice la que siempre me atiende, pero hoy nos llego un pedido bueno, hay paquetes de led rojo 5mm a tan solo $3.000 esa palabra a tan solo $ nos hacer comprar, deme 2 paquetes, llego a casa reviso mi mercancía, y me pregunto para que ***** compre tanto Led Rojo, si los que necesita eran Azules y me echo a reir, somos un caso perdido


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> ... espere me acuerdo...
> .


jajaja en hay donde uno gasta de mas,porque uno termina comprando cosas o que ya tenia o que no se necesita y cuando se necesita no lo encontramos y lo volvemos a comprar


----------



## dearlana (Dic 9, 2013)

*y cuando se necesita no lo encontramos y lo volvemos a comprar.*

OK OK OK


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2013)

Es que aveces son mas como decir... "pequeños pecados", importan cosas raras que a uno sinceramente le causan curiosidad y de una vez creemos hallarle uso. Recuerdo cuando ví por primera vez un LED de potencia... quería tenerlo, debía tenerlo... 1W!!! De hecho recuerdo regresar a casa a buscar el LM317 para el limitador de corriente... para mi pena no lo tenía (creí tenerlo) y esperé una larga noche para ir a comprar el LM317 y su resistencia.... pagué caro por ese LED de aquel entonces... Con el tiempo trabajé en iluminación de acuarios con LEDs y creí que lo había superado... aún conservo el de 1W, es como el primer amor... "sale caro pero valió la pena" jajajajaja. 
PD: no recuerdo que uso pensé darle en aquel entonces... lo que si recuerdo es que ni idea de que lo compraría ese día... solo lo ví y a la cuenta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ante la pregunta: _*¿¿Cuanto gastas en este vicio??*_
> 
> Confucio (551 - 479 a. C.) respondió: _*Mas de lo que debo pero menos de lo que me gustaría*_



No podría estar más de acuerdo.


----------

